# Ganancia para guitarra



## pablo4466 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola, los molesto para preguntarle una duda que me quma la cabeza, quisiera saber si tienen alguna página o plano de algún circuito activo para mejorar la ganancia de mi guitarra ya que la que ésta  tiene es casi nula (por que no es de calidad) y cambiarle los micrófonos es muy costoso, yo pensaba en algun sistema activo o algo así para implementar, desde ya gracias


----------



## pachonchita2006 (Sep 13, 2006)

Si por ganancia te refieres al tipo de sonido que generas, te digo que este se debe a tu guitarra en si, tanto a las pastillas como a la madera de la que este hecha. Las pastillas que elijas deben ser segun el tipo de musica que tocas. Ademas el puente que tengas tambien influira, ya q si usas palanca, hay algunas q hacen q las cuerdas se desafinen mas rapido q si usaras un floyd original x ejemplo.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 19, 2006)

Lo que necesitas es un preamplificador para guitarra electrica puede haber desde los hechos con un solo transistor con una ganancia de 10 suficiente para levantar tu señal,pero es mucho mejor si haces uno con un opamp circuito operacional,el 741 es el mas conocido por lo antiguo y con dos resistencias puedes manejar la ganacia que desees,es mejor porque su impedancia o resistencia de entrada es muy alta y no "carga" al micro de la guitarra,en internet hay mucho circuito supongo sino lo busco o lo posteo,es sencillo sino habra q escanear algun diagrama y subirlo.
Aqui uno con fet

http://www.till.com/articles/GuitarPreamp/






FET Preamp Parts List 

Q1 J201 N-channel JFET 
R1 3.0M ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
R2 2.2K ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
R3 6.8K ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
R4 51K ohm 1/4-watt 5% resistor 
C1 4.7 uF electrolytic capacitor 
C2 10 uF electrolytic or tantalum capacitor


----------



## Gabf (May 11, 2007)

fui a la tienda de eletronica y no consegui ese transistor? algun otro que seea mas concoido aca en argentina nadie tiene?


----------



## ppaappoo (Sep 18, 2007)

mira este


----------



## gonpa (Mar 30, 2008)

buenas estoy muy interesado en hacer mis microfos q son pasivos a activos con una llave haci tendre mas opciones, mi pregunta es como iria el conexionado? este circuito va desde la salida de la guitarra? o es un circuito para c/microfono?


muchas gracias!


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman (Mar 30, 2008)

"gabf" yo soy profesor de guitarra y yo a los problemas de ganancia nunca los tuve no son los microfonos solamente el problema tambien radica en al amplificador y la idea mas espontanea es un preamplificador transistorizado de mucha ganancia como el que preamplifica los cabezales de los radiocasettes te busco un diagrama y te avis y la otra solucion son las pedaleras zoom o otras que presentan un pre en su interior (es la solucion mas cara al igual que cambiar los mics que no creo que sean) salu2
PD: he probado microfonos malisimos y su ganancia era buena con amplificador decentes (decoud) y con malos amplificadores hasta una fender suena mal
salu2 devuelta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

Buenas a todos, los problemas de ganancia en equipos de sonido y en instrumentos mismo son frecuentes. Yo diseño y armo todo tipo de preamplificador y amplificador de media y alta potencia, ademas de trabajar con bandas de rock etc, y colocar sonidos en fiestas y les digo que el preamplificador "posteado" arriba es bueno y ha de servir para tus propositos.

siempre que falte ganancia colocar un preamplificador, pero...si al preamplificar la señal es demasiada la ganancia y hasta se produce ruido y distorción, deberan colocar tambien un ecualizador pasivo con control de volumen para controlar mejor estos problemas.

LA VISTA ES FACIL DE ENGAÑAR PUES TIENE RETENCIONES Y MUCHOS OTROS DEFECTOS, PERO EL OIDO ES HIPERSENSIBLE AL MAS MINIMO DEFECTO EN EL SONIDO.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 23, 2009)

como se conectaria este pre dentro de la guitarra?
uno para cada mic?


----------



## hernaninfinito (Feb 12, 2009)

Muy buen post ppaappoo! 

Pregunta: Si no consigo los BF245, se pueden usar otros como el MPF102? Alguno probó reemplazos?

Gracias gente!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 14, 2009)

el mpf102 es similar también es N-channel JFET como el bf245


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 17, 2009)

Claro que puedes usar el MPF.102 , un fet bastante común , a diferencia de los amplificadores de emisor comun con transistores los fets trabajan sin resistencia o polarización de base , en el circuito que envio veras en la entrada un zener de 5 voltios , esto es solo para proteger el fet de entradas mayores que viniendo de un captor sencillo de guitarra nunca vendran , claro que si alimentas esta entrada con la salida de un efecto se puede dañar el fet y para esto se pone este zener limitador , pero si lo vas a usar siempre a la salida de la guitarra puede volar


----------



## cabezon103 (Mar 12, 2010)

oigan y no sr podria hacer algun tipo de preamplificador con unos 2n2222?
aaaaa y sobre el circuito de arriba en gndr, va el lado negativo de los 9v?


----------



## guitar-pro (Abr 6, 2010)

necesito ayuda para armar ese circuito alguien podria ayudarme??  gracias saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 6, 2010)

guitar-pro dijo:


> necesito ayuda para armar ese circuito alguien podria ayudarme??  gracias saludos


segun la firma de un usuario del foro "la calidad de tu pregunta es directamente proporcional a la calidad de nuestra respuesta"
saludos!


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2010)

pablo4466 dijo:


> hola los molesto para preguntarle una duda q me qma la cabeza quisiera saber si tienen alguna pagina o plano de algun circuito activo para mejorar la ganancia de mi guitarra ya q la q esta  tiene es casi nula(por q no es de calidad)y cambiarle los microfonos es muy costoso.yo pensaba en algun sistema activo o algo asi para implementarle desdde ya gracias



Por experiencia (tengo varios amigos musicos guitarristas y bajistas) como notás que le falta ganancia, que es lo que le falta al sonido, un poco mas de descripción .

Aunque parezca algo tonta mi pregunta, está realizada ya que los electrónicos vemos distinto la ganancia con la ganancia de los músicos.

S2


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

Dano, mirá la fecha de la cita


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2010)

Daaaa.....

Que bolu.. que soy. -.-


----------



## guitar-pro (Abr 11, 2010)

Saludos Electronicos , quisiera saber como darle mas potencia a este circuitosi alguien podria ayudarme  gracias

ahh y otra pregunta puedo construirlo en un protoboard o perfboard o necesito hacerlo en placa?


----------

